# Test Drive Unlimited 2 Lenkrad Prblem



## ForceOne (14. Februar 2011)

Moin Community,

heute kaufe ich mir just for fun, ein Lenkrad ( Thrustmaster RGT ForceFeedback Clutch Racing Wheel) + TUD2, danach @ home alles installiert usw. Treiber/Spiel...

1. Spiel starten
2. Lenkrad geht nicht
3. in den einstellungen Lenkrad hinzufügen geht nicht, da TDU 2 mein lenkrad nicht findet, jedoch wenn ich in den einstellungen z.B. Beschleunigen auf Taste 2 beim lenkrad mache geht´s...

NEED HELP

Danke euch schonmal für eure Hilfe


----------



## Wincenty (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: TEST DRIVE UNLIM.2 Lenkrad PROBLEM!!*

hast du schon Geräte erkennen betätigt?


----------



## ForceOne (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: TEST DRIVE UNLIM.2 Lenkrad PROBLEM!!*

wo meinst du? in windows oder im spiel?

also in windows unter dem geräte manager wird es angezeigt, und cih kann auch mit der software gucken ob alles läuft.

im spiel habe ich Gerät identifizieren gemacht, und er hat nichts gefunden, jedoch kann ich halt einzelne punkte wie beschleunigen mit tastendruck am lenkrad machen...


----------



## Wincenty (14. Februar 2011)

dazu sag ich nur eins:

THIS IS VERY STRANGE!


----------



## ghostadmin (14. Februar 2011)

Jaja TDU2 und Lenkräder ist wohl auch so ein Fall für sich....
Wenn das Spiel das Lenkrad nicht erkennt, musst du die Einstellungen wohl einfach manuell vornehmen.


----------



## ForceOne (15. Februar 2011)

jaa habe jetzt erstmal grob alles selbst eingestellt, aber wird wohl nicht so wirklich der spielspaß werden... kenn jemand zufällig ein gutes spiel? (kein rennspiel wie f1, nfs)

thx for help


----------



## Papzt (15. Februar 2011)

Eh... Ich denke das liegt ganz einfach am Spiel. Mein G 25 läuft in jedem anderen Spiel einwandfrei...TDU 1 , Shift, CMR Dirt usw. Bei TDU 2 kann ich es zwar anwählen, aber beispielsweise nur eine Pedale von den dreien zuweisen, da das Spiel das Modul nur als eine Pedale erkennt...mit dem lenken ists auch nicht so leicht


----------



## Leandros (15. Februar 2011)

Mein Logitech Lenkrad erkennt TDU2. Allerdings ist das spielen mit Lenkrad bei TDU2 allg beschissen. 
Steuerung hackelig, erkennt nur w Stufen Gas etc

Mir persönlich macht NFS: Hot Pursuit richtig Spaß mit Lenkrad! Musst allerdings auch ein wenug vorkonfigurieren.


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Februar 2011)

Papzt schrieb:


> Eh... Ich denke das liegt ganz einfach am Spiel. Mein G 25 läuft in jedem anderen Spiel einwandfrei...TDU 1 , Shift, CMR Dirt usw. Bei TDU 2 kann ich es zwar anwählen, aber beispielsweise nur eine Pedale von den dreien zuweisen, da das Spiel das Modul nur als eine Pedale erkennt...mit dem lenken ists auch nicht so leicht



Das kann man aber meistens im Treiber auf getrennte Achsen umstellen, dann gehts normalerweise auch mit TDU2.


----------



## Reytiros (15. Februar 2011)

ist bei mir auch so, müssen wohl auf patch warten


----------

